# Sea Dek



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I am powder coating my steering wheel, poling platform.. etc white and wanna get a sea dek also... so does the white stain easy? or should I just get a like a light gray?

Thanks 
Fishin


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

BTW. I am thinking about getting it from Gander Mountain to save some money... is it a good idea??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

light colors do stain easily. I like snow camo because the camo print doesn't make it easy to notice that it's dirty. lol.

I'd go with Tyler at Castaway Customs.


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

I have light gray Sea Dek. Georgia red clay stains it but i t comes off with Soft Scrub with Bleach.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice! Does the bleach make any difference in the feel of the sea dek? like dry it out or anything?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

how long has seadek been on the market? how many years of use do you think you can expect before having to re-up? i was just looking at some of the faux teak seadek that castaway customs did--it looks amazing. i just wonder about upkeep and longevity...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> how long has seadek been on the market? how many years of use do you think you can expect before having to re-up? i was just looking at some of the faux teak seadek that castaway customs did--it looks amazing.  i just wonder about upkeep and longevity...


My casting platform has been sea dek'd for a year and zero issues. I know my buddy had one piece unglue itself but he put it back with contact cement and it's never given any other problems. Still looks good. He's had it for a couple years. Maybe
SomeOne who has had it for longer can chime in.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

The light gray is in my boat and it has been threw blood baths from gator fishing to nice "juice drenching" from lady fish and cleans up very nicely. i have found that of all the things to clean with..... black mark remover for your hull does a GREAT job cleaning it up..... word to the wise, dont do it in direct sunlight....


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I've had my seadek in my LT 25 since the spring 
of 2009. It's the caribbean blue-a real light color.
Kind of hard to keep clean, but it's holding up real
good wear wise. I would go with a darker color if
I were to do it again. I would of gone with the blue 
camo for sure if it had been out when I did my boat!


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

How would a darker color work for keeping heat down in an aluminum hull?


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i strongly second tyler @ castaway customs. seadeck will last a loooooong time.


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

> I have light gray Sea Dek. Georgia red clay stains it but i t comes off with Soft Scrub with Bleach.


I've had Storm Gray in my Super since 2006. Drove to Gheenoe, picked up the boat & went straight to Rockledge for templates.  Have seen great work by Castaway Customs.










No adverse affects with Soft Scrub. Sea Dek is great for bare footing in the boat and more importantly, dropping to the knees to unhook that big Red.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive been using the cool grey deaden and it's awesome. If you use nonskid cleaner with Teflon on it, it makes the clean up easier. There isn't anything I haven't been able to take off. Tyler at Castaway Customs is the man when it comes to seadek.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Went on Castaway Customs web site and could not find where they are located?


----------



## castawaycustoms (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey gbud, I'm based out of east Central Florida, but travel all over the state working. I will be working out in Louisiana all this week coming up, but making a trip down to Cape Coral in the next few weeks. Shoot me an email at [email protected] if you have any questions.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I was looking at a Yeti Cooler, but their Sea Dek top looked very expensive - any alternatives to get it elsewhere? Even though it is a custom fit, it seems very expensive (have noticed that most of the Yeti add-ons are quite expensive...).


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

tyler at cast away can cut anything you want. i had him do undergunnel pads on my ecc vantage with the skinny water culture logo (with permission)............

















please excuse the tarpon poop...


----------



## docgreen9 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the light grey in my boat. Love it but like said before it's hard to keep clean. I found citrus cleaner works great with a moderately stiff brush.

It's a trade off ... light colors keep cool but dirty and darks easy to clean but get hot.

Don't let someone get in your boat with dirt/grit on their shoes. Had my boat one day and my buddy hopped in from a parking lot and it cut it all up where he turned around. Not his fault but... GRRR


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's nice! I'm thinking about getting some of the thicker sea deck to use as seat cushion. Do you know anyone with any experience with the really thick sea deck?



> Don't let someone get in your boat with dirt/grit on their shoes


 Hmmm, is it considered rude to demand that anyone entering the skiff remove their shoes?


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> I was looking at a Yeti Cooler, but their Sea Dek top looked very expensive - any alternatives to get it elsewhere? Even though it is a custom fit, it seems very expensive (have noticed that most of the Yeti add-ons are quite expensive...).


Talk to Ron at The Skiff Shop http://www.theskiffshop.com/ I'm pretty sure he still includes Seadek on every Yeti he sells.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> I have light gray Sea Dek. Georgia red clay stains it but i t comes off with Soft Scrub with Bleach.


Bleach or clorine derived products are not good to use where there is any stainless steel hardware. Chlorine is a corrosive which will remove the protective paissivation layer from the stainless steel piece making it successible pitting, staining or corrosion.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Tyler at castaway customs includes seadek with the purchase of a yeti.


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

> > I have light gray Sea Dek. Georgia red clay stains it but i t comes off with Soft Scrub with Bleach.
> 
> 
> Bleach or clorine derived products are not good to use where there is any stainless steel hardware. Chlorine is a corrosive which will remove the protective paissivation layer from the stainless steel piece making it successible pitting, staining or corrosion.


Good point, but no stainless involved in my situation. The regular Soft Scrub works too. Gonna try some citrus cleaners too. Good posts.


----------



## cibran (Sep 21, 2010)

Tyler at Cast Away Customs is the go to guy when wanting Seadek,he did two of my boats and a Yeti which I bought from him and all looks great and his work is Clean.

robert


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Also, Tyler scans the area with his little machine and then CNC cuts it. While everyone else cuts it with a blade.


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

> Also, Tyler scans the area with his little machine and then CNC cuts it. While everyone else cuts it with a blade.


This is a great point... and beveled edges look much better than straight cut edges.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

I have to recommend Tyler as well! He has done a great job on all of my seadek. Here are some pics of my old Gheenoe. I am going to have him do some for my new HB Waterman as well.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Also, Tyler scans the area with his little machine and then CNC cuts it. While else cuts it with a blade.


Tyler does great work but this is not a true statement.

I am also familiar with a prominent shop that offers "knife cut" and customers are satisfied with their work.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I never said that others don't do a good job. I'm sure there are plenty of satisfied customers from these other shops. But you can't beat the precision of the way Tyler does it. 
I'm sure there are others in the world that also CNC cut. But in the local market, I don't know anyone else who would drive to ones house or wherever and scan ones boat to specifically make the seadek for that boat. Tyler scanned my boat and once I'm ready I will have my boat decked out.


----------

